# Masters Degree/Carrer Decision Help



## merb (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello all,

I am at a crossroads in my very early career and would like some opinions. First I'll give a quick background. I graduated with a BS in Civil engineering spring 2010 and about 2 years worth of intern experience as an estimator. I got to see a variety of projects including schools (K-12 and higher), prisons, hospitals, office buildings, etc. I wanted to get a job as a structural engineer, but in this economy, not many firms were hiring, and those who were did not show me much interest. So when I graduated, I switched over to a Project Manager role for the same company I interned with, working as a consultant to a local government's DPW. I have been managing small water/wasterwater projects (pumping station upgrades, a water tower, fire hydrant painting, etc.) for about a year now. Although I am given a fair amount of responsibility, I am concerned about the fact that I am not getting any real engineering experience. I thought I could make up for this by going to grad school at night to get a degree in structural engineering and change careers after I get my degree.

I got into a structural program with the chance to take Project Management classes as well. My first class started this summer and its a scheduling/delay claims class, and I really enjoy it. I can tell it will help me in my current role and I feel way ahead of all my classmates. This gets me thinking that maybe I should just get a degree in Project Management and continue to pursue a career in Project/Construction Management. My company is a midsize (900 employee) engineering/construction/program management company, owned by a very large (14000 employee) engineering company, so I think the oppourtunities are endless if I decide to pursue this path. I am just worried that 5-10 years down the road, I will not have the technical/engineering/design experience to be a truly competent PM, able to work on large building construction projects.

I should also note that I do work under and with several PE's, and my experience does qualify, so I can take the test in 3 years. I am also on track to obtain CCM certification (Certified Construction Manager) in 3-5 years.

So basically what im asking is, can an "Engineer" with PE, CCM, and M.S. in project management survive without ever actually designing anything? Or do I need to reevaluate my career and backtrack a little.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## solomonb (Jun 14, 2011)

Merb-- Dude, you have done very well in your short career!!!!! You can be very proud of your accomplishments so far. I am not a Civil engineer, so I cannot address that discipline, however, I can talk more globally on the subject matter you raise.

You will do just fine with getting your PE, CCM and MS in project management. You may also wish to get a PMP (Project Management Professional) certification--however, that is down the road a piece.

I have always counselled that you should be out of school 3-5 years before you go back to graduate school. The reason is that you have a much better basic understanding and background for the material that we present at the graduate level. Souns like perhaps that is not your case, however, in most cases, taking 3-5 years off before going back to graduate school is a perferred solution. If you are doing well in your present class, stay with it and learn all you can!! You will be able to effectively employ that education immediately, which is a real bonus. If you have a job you really enjoy, then you never have to work a day in your life. Sounds like you are already there--sadly, many people never get there.

I would press on the current path that you seemed to have defined for yourself. It looks like it will work just fine. Make the job that you have all that you can--cannot tell, maybe the best decison (experience) for the PE? If not, I would accomplish those steps ASAP.

Good luck in your future endeavors. You have done well already!


----------



## Coastal Engineer (Jun 16, 2011)

solomonb said:


> Merb-- Dude, you have done very well in your short career!!!!! You can be very proud of your accomplishments so far. I am not a Civil engineer, so I cannot address that discipline, however, I can talk more globally on the subject matter you raise.
> You will do just fine with getting your PE, CCM and MS in project management. You may also wish to get a PMP (Project Management Professional) certification--however, that is down the road a piece.
> 
> I have always counselled that you should be out of school 3-5 years before you go back to graduate school. The reason is that you have a much better basic understanding and background for the material that we present at the graduate level. Souns like perhaps that is not your case, however, in most cases, taking 3-5 years off before going back to graduate school is a perferred solution. If you are doing well in your present class, stay with it and learn all you can!! You will be able to effectively employ that education immediately, which is a real bonus. If you have a job you really enjoy, then you never have to work a day in your life. Sounds like you are already there--sadly, many people never get there.
> ...


I agree with the above sentiment. If you enjoy the project management piece, there are a number of opportunities for you well beyond the civil engineering discipline. At our relatively small site which is part of a very large corporation we have a number of disciplines that serve as PM's. If you like what you are doing stay the course.


----------

